# Billy Cook Ladies All-Around - Need Info!



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I could not actually see a Sulphur OK makers mark on it.

But I think it is a beautiful saddle. 

Reg QH bars fit my gelding. If I were buying new (for general purpose, more than one horse) I would not get a Semi, but may have trouble deciding between Reg and Full.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Zimpatico said:


> I believe it is a Billy Cook from Sulphr, OK, not a Billy Cook Saddlery from Texas.


I would do an online chat with them to make sure. I've ordered saddles from them and their customer service is great. Then you can also save or print the conversation, for proof of what you are getting. 

Looking at the pictures, they are not close enough or the right angle to tell if it's from OK or TX.



Zimpatico said:


> The gullet is 6 3/4 with regular QH bars. I was hoping to find a 6 1/2 gullet with true semi-QH bars. But, is this tree basically a medium fit?


There's no standard in the western industry. 

Billy Cook may call their tree "regular" but it might actually fit like a semi. 

Also, gullet isn't everything. You can have two different gullet sizes and have both fit your horse fine. And vice versa; you can have two gullet sizes that are the same but one saddle fits your horse and one doesn't. You also have to consider the OTHER aspects of the tree; especially the bar angle and flare. 

I consider the Billy Cook saddles like you are looking at (6 3/4 gullet with regular bars) to be a medium fit. Certainly NOT a full fit. 

I know that horsesaddleshop does have a return policy so you can return it if it doesn't fit. No guarantee that it will!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

have you ever considered a Crates? they are excellent saddles with good balance.

https://www.google.com/search?q=cra...AhoQ_AUIBygB&dpr=1.09#spd=1879610681053738114

here's a different one that might interest you:

TackTrader.com - Fabtron all leather SQH tree gaited bars W TN-$875 - Saddle For Sale in Cedar Grove Tennessee, Tack ID: 520277 - TackTrader.com Classifieds


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Zimpatico said:


> 14" to 15" Billy Cook Ladies All Around Saddle 2040
> 
> I am really, really interested in this saddle. I believe it is a Billy Cook from Sulphr, OK, not a Billy Cook Saddlery from Texas. The gullet is 6 3/4 with regular QH bars. I was hoping to find a 6 1/2 gullet with true semi-QH bars. But, is this tree basically a medium fit? Does anyone have a newer Billy Cook from his company, not the TX company? I'd love info about the tree size and shape.
> 
> Any other info about it is greatly appreciated! Not many western shops in NJ, so I have to ship saddles back and forth


That's a Sulpha Ok saddle . The stamp is on fender . You can also call Charlie over there and get it confirmed . IMHO they HSS are great people to deal with .


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Sadly, I tried on a similar style new billy cook on my guy last night and it didn't come close to fitting! Dropped down in the front and raised up in the back. The older circle y I tried is the closest one yet...

Are there any other brands out there that fit similar to a circle y that I should check out? It seems that so many SQHB have a 6 3/4 gullet in the newer saddles, and it's just too big 

I'm looking at these two, both are regular tree, SQHB. 

RS Saddlery :: Huge Selection of Saddles For Sale!!!

15" Used Tex Tan Barrel Racing Saddle ustt3203 *Free Shipping*


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Zimpatico said:


> Sadly, I tried on a similar style new billy cook on my guy last night and it didn't come close to fitting! Dropped down in the front and raised up in the back. The older circle y I tried is the closest one yet...
> 
> Are there any other brands out there that fit similar to a circle y that I should check out? It seems that so many SQHB have a 6 3/4 gullet in the newer saddles, and it's just too big


Just because a saddle drops down in the front does not necessary mean your gullet is too wide. It could be that the gullet is fine but your_ bar angle_ is too wide. 









Gullet width and bar angle are two separate things, and they will both influence how that saddle fits the front of your horse. 

I drew on this picture to show how different bar angles represented by the pink, red, and yellow lines can all influence the fit even though your gullet (green circle) stays the same. 









Take a read on these websites to educate yourself. 
THE SADDLE
Factors That Affect Tree Fit

As far as the links you posted, the first link doesn't work. 
The second link to the Tex Tan saddle; I personally like Tex Tan and I think they are decent saddles. But it will be an absolute toss up if it fits your horse or not. 

Again, no standard in the western industry. Trying to compare two different trees in two different saddles is comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Sorry if it wasn't mentioned earlier, I'm only looking at semi bars. Most of the newer saddle that are being sold as semi are the slightly wider gullet at 6 3/4. And they seem to be more of the in between regular bar angle. This is what I'm having difficulty fitting. An older true semi bar would fit better. I'm just having trouble finding something that isn't a private sale from the other side of the country that I can't return.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Could also mean there's too much rocker in the saddle. ie push down the back and the front rocks upward.


----------

